# Kingstown Reef Orlando



## geist1223 (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone know the difference between a 3 Bedroom and a 3 Bedroom Fractional at Kingstown Reef in Orlando?


----------



## rhonda (Dec 28, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a 3 Bedroom and a 3 Bedroom Fractional at Kingstown Reef in Orlando?


From the Worldmark Resort page:


*Three Bedroom 2 Double Beds:* King in master, king in second, two full beds in third bedroom, sleeper sofa in living area. Maximum occupancy 8.
*Three Bedroom Fractional:* King in master, two full beds in second, and two full beds in the third bedroom, sleeper sofa in living area. Maximum occupancy 8.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you. I was wondering more about the quality. But it ended up not mattering. When I signed in nearly this morning there were no 3 Bedroom Fractional for the entire week. I got one of the two 3 bedrooms left.


----------

